# Mathews Pristige



## Palzgraf4 (Feb 17, 2011)

How do they shoot & would they work for a spot shooting?


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

I like mine. I've tried others and keep coming back. For me it shoots better than my Apex. The short brace height doesn't seem to bother me unless I get weak with my bow arm and don't follow through. I use the Prestige for everything from shooting deer to Field and FITA. Right now I'm trying to learn to shoot a Conquest 4 because I really like the feel of it, but so far I can still shoot much better with the Prestige. The geometry of the bows would contradict that, but that is how it works for me. We are all different and have to find our own preference. That's the fun part.


----------

